# itunes/quicktime will not install



## enavas (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a mac (os x) and my itunes would crash as soon as I opened it. I tried installing it again but the itunes208.dmg file would not mount. It wouldn't do anything except crash the finder. So I uninstalled itunes and when I tried to install it again, the same thing happened. I then tried opening software update in case I needed to update something, but that would crash as well. Quicktime would also crash when opening it. 
Everything was working fine two days ago. I haven't installed anything recently, I've never seen this happen before and the apple website only had solutions for itune issues for windows.
Please HELP!
Thanks


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not a MAC guy but I do know when iTunes has install problems in Windows it can often be fixed by installing Quicktime first then installing iTunes seconds. Something about the installing them together in Windows can cause problems. Hope this is of help.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

This seems to be similar to my experience on the Mac side. iTunes needs QuickTime for whatever reason. If QT isn't working right, the iTunes installation will not work right.


----------

